# Wasp getting a drink



## cpeay (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Overread (Jul 25, 2015)

Fantastic reflection!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 25, 2015)

SWEETNESS!


----------



## baturn (Jul 25, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 25, 2015)

Really nice photo!


----------



## John Hunt (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## acparsons (Jul 26, 2015)

Awesome shot. Did you use a tripod? What is the EXIF?


----------



## cpeay (Jul 26, 2015)

No tripod.  Canon 6D with a Sigma 105mm 2.8 macro and a Canon 2X teleconverter.  F11, ISO 320, 1/400


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 26, 2015)

Terrific.


----------



## waday (Jul 26, 2015)

Amazing!!


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jul 26, 2015)

great photo! i like all aspects of it.


----------

